# 04 m6 problems



## jb357 (Mar 24, 2013)

So I finally pulled the trigger yesterday and bought an 04 m6 gto with 60,000 miles on it. I drove it around some last night and fell even more in love with it. This morning I headed out to grab a bite to eat and that's when things went bad. 
I had gone maybe 3 miles when I started hearing what sounded like a rear end gear whine. Stopped at a red light and smelled what I thought was gear oil so I pulled into a parking lot to check it out for leaks and found nothing.
I decided to run it over to the dealer I bought it from to have them check it out. Got in, put it in reverse, eased out the clutch and heard a bang, clank, and a crunch and shut it off.
Based on the whining sound I was certain the ring and pinion were done but when it was pulled up onto the flat bed a few drips of oil dripped down from the rear of the transmission so I'm not sure if its the rear or the tranny.

The car is a 1 owner car that was owned by a 60 something year old male so I wouldn't imagine it was run too hard. Plus I spent nearly an hour digging around under the hood and under the car looking for signs of being run hard and found nothing.
By the time the wrecker dropped it off the service shop had closed so I won't know until Monday what it is but I was hoping you experts could give me some ideas of what it might be.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

jb357 said:


> So I finally pulled the trigger yesterday and bought an 04 m6 gto with 60,000 miles on it. I drove it around some last night and fell even more in love with it. This morning I headed out to grab a bite to eat and that's when things went bad.
> I had gone maybe 3 miles when I started hearing what sounded like a rear end gear whine. Stopped at a red light and smelled what I thought was gear oil so I pulled into a parking lot to check it out for leaks and found nothing.
> I decided to run it over to the dealer I bought it from to have them check it out. Got in, put it in reverse, eased out the clutch and heard a bang, clank, and a crunch and shut it off.
> Based on the whining sound I was certain the ring and pinion were done but when it was pulled up onto the flat bed a few drips of oil dripped down from the rear of the transmission so I'm not sure if its the rear or the tranny.
> ...


Don't be so sure. That's a stereo-type that doesn't hold up to reality. The trans output seal dripping doesn't sound like it really. They can do that and especially if the seal was bad and the car was pulled up onto a bed. I would think the rear end. If it's a dealer and they take care of it you'll probably be better off.


----------

